# Kiko Martinez vs Carl Frampton / Broner vs Taylor . Matthysse vs Ortiz Fight Night Discussion



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxnation now

Titanic Quarter looking like Stub Hub :lol:. 

10.30 first bell..

WAR Frampton

TKO5


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

WAR FRAMPTON


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone link me up? I'm at my mom's so no BN Subscription and the re-tards dont include streaming as part of standard subscription :verysad


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Look at the make up on barry jones has he been shot with the Homer gun


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It really does look like the stub Hub.

Ring Walks are 10-25 for anyone who wants to know.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

WARFRAMPTON! check in..and any kind person would like to hit me with a link for the US card, cheers.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Anybody expect any shocks on the undercard? Surely the house fighters will have no trouble.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone else think that ring looks a bit on the snug side? Surely that benefits Kiko?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I fancy Taylor to give Broner a run for his money tonight. The kid does have talent but he does tend to fight within himself but him and Broner are similar and i fancy it could be a really entertaining fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:ibutt

War Carlos, need to get down the shop and get the beer and chinese in, fucking pissing it down though


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Anyone else think that ring looks a bit on the snug side? Surely that benefits Kiko?


How do you work that out since Frampton stopped Kiko. It be Kiko doing the running.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Anybody expect any shocks on the undercard? Surely the house fighters will have no trouble.


O'Kane vs Stapulionis, 5/1 on the Lithuanian looks fantastic value to me.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> How do you work that out since Frampton stopped Kiko. It be Kiko doing the running.


In the first fight Frampton spent the first sixish rounds mainly boxing off the back foot. Frampton's strategy in the first fight was to box the first half and fight the second half. kiko did no running in the first fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> How do you work that out since Frampton stopped Kiko. It be Kiko doing the running.


No. Frampton will be on the back foot, just like he was last time.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Robert Talarek vs Comrad Commies


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> How do you work that out since Frampton stopped Kiko. It be Kiko doing the running.


? Kiko didnt do much running last time...well until he ran right into that pearler.

Going to be some long faces in Belfast tonight, I can feel it in my waters


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Carlooooossss The Jaccccckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllll!!!. WAR wee man!.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Notice with Shane's fighters they like to use the stick to measure and keep range. It's illegal actually but many fighters get away with it especially Johnny Nelson prodding lead hand into face and keeping it there..

Cummings another lad looks very strong under Mcguigan.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ring looks small. Would've thought they'd have made it as big as possible.

Frampton used a lot of the ring the first time round.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Carlooooossss The Jaccccckaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllll!!!. WAR wee man!.


love that old school synth at the beginning, someone at work thought the version other year was better than this. youth of todayatsch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The card started right, you guys know how long until Kiko Frampton?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Frampton did what he was told first fight, moment he put pressure on Kiko he hurt and stopped him. I expect Frampton to start fast and run him down. He knows he has power to stop him. Same can't be said for Kiko.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> love that old school synth at the beginning, someone at work thought the version other year was better than this. youth of todayatsch


Piss poor that :lol: original >>>>>>>>>>>>> rebore version.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The card started right, you guys know how long until Kiko Frampton?


Buncey says 10.30.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The card started right, you guys know how long until Kiko Frampton?


3hrs I think


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks! This should be a good one.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Think i'll watch Xfactor & Big Brother before main event, undercard looks shite.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton will set his feet earlier tonight lads. He's going to use the movement but he's going to bully the bully at times. Frampton will use the jab to keep him occupied and he's got layers to his jab he hooks off it, flicks it, doubles it, rams it, prods with it. 

He's also got deceptively long arms and he will start to slide body shots in. He will keep working off the angles and then as it hits middle rounds you will see Carl starting to dig his toes into canvas as Bazza said and he's going to give Kiko a hiding.

TBH i can see Kiko going over in the early rounds. Carl said it yesterday and i tend to agree the improvement is overstated and i think Frampton will just look to get his range and control distance and once he starts to time Martinez which won't be long it's a downward spiral for Martinez.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Frampton will set his feet earlier tonight lads. He's going to use the movement but he's going to bully the bully at times. Frampton will use the jab to keep him occupied and he's got layers to his jab he hooks off it, flicks it, doubles it, rams it, prods with it.
> 
> He's also got deceptively long arms and he will start to slide body shots in. He will keep working off the angles and then as it hits middle rounds you will see Carl starting to dig his toes into canvas as Bazza said and he's going to give Kiko a hiding.
> 
> TBH i can see Kiko going over in the early rounds. Carl said it yesterday and i tend to agree the improvement is overstated and i think Frampton will just look to get his range and control distance and once he starts to time Martinez which won't be long it's a downward spiral for Martinez.


Pretty much how I see it.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm In bloody marmaris, got some fella to get me a hooky stream in the sketchiest restaurant I've seen as long as I give him Â£50 in notes in exchange for coins. I'll head down there as soon as the all inclusive runs out of vodka


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Decent little battle this.

Good matchmaking from barry again.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Think i'll watch Xfactor & Big Brother before main event, undercard looks shite.


Compared to the fucking x-factor?!?!?!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Decent little battle this.
> 
> Good matchmaking from barry again.


mickey helliet is his matchmaker. this kid beat one of his prospects at camden centre


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Shane's a wee star...

I remember a guy telling me when i was coaching not to give players so much information and he was right and i feel same with Shane. Only got a minute and information overload can set in but he's so calm, precise and clear it impresses me. 

I understand why Shane says so much. Eagerness :lol:..


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I read it on twitter that if broner matthysse win their fights tonight they will fight each other next? Is that true?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> mickey helliet is his matchmaker. this kid beat one of his prospects at camden centre


Yes true.

Herman the German,I seen it in boxing news.quite a suprise.this is perfect for Cummings.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good pro this fella. Hard to come by...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell where's the fire? About 500 people there, guess the Irish are going to pile in just for Frampton fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Smooth said:


> I read it on twitter that if broner matthysse win their fights tonight they will fight each other next? Is that true?


yeah when haymon and co get their TV deal sorted..im sure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Love how he totally ignored Shane's advice.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

shane trying to prove a point in the corner, barry should have a word and tell him he doesnt have to prove he is tactically on point and giving loads of instructions.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fucking hell where's the fire? About 500 people there, guess the Irish are going to pile in just for Frampton fight


probably sorting out their marching powder then all stumble in like crazy monsters..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cummings is breathing really hard that's a real worry and as OTW said he doesn't even listen to Shane. Shane has to crack the whip there because the kid will get sparked sooner or later throwing 7 punch combos.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

btw is anyone else not able to view avatars?


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Love how he totally ignored Shane's advice.


noticed Frampton did too at times in the first kiko fight, could be nothing, could be Shane needs to be a bit more forceful? Too early to say but worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

btw this was a good little fight..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> btw is anyone else not able to view avatars?


Mine was like it yesterday and today i see most but some don't come up..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah Cummings is fun,but fighting like that he won't get far.

I know he is highly rated,did the World Series and had 190 amatuer bouts but he has to be smart and disciplined.

Still,a really good win and 6 tough rounds.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jones & Rawling are awful commentators.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Mine was like it yesterday and today i see most but some don't come up..


ok cool, hit me up with the US card later if you can? cheers bro.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jones & Rawling are awful commentators.


costello is doing it on 5live later on if u want different ones.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah Cummings is fun,but fighting like that he won't get far.
> 
> I know he is highly rated,did the World Series and had 190 amatuer bouts but he has to be smart and disciplined.
> 
> Still,a really good win and 6 tough rounds.


Totally agree.

My worry is how he's getting hit with uppercuts from range.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Andy Lee 'In front of a big crowd' :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jones & Rawling are awful commentators.


I really like Rawling,doesn't play the warren tune and pushes his analyst to be clear and avoid sitting on the fence.

He strikes me as the type of bloke who won't stand for bullshit.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> costello is doing it on 5live later on if u want different ones.


Costello is brilliant imo.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Costello is brilliant imo.


x2. it starts at 10.30.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> ok cool, hit me up with the US card later if you can? cheers bro.


Ok mate :good.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Costello is brilliant imo.


seconded


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Andy Lee 'In front of a big crowd' :rofl


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't had any avatars all day.is that the norm?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I haven't had any avatars all day.is that the norm?


they aint been working properly since jennifer lawrence thought a couch was a jungle gym...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

can't wait till day frampton loses and someone creates thread blaming shame mcguigan and how it reaches 20 pages how he needs new trainer. anyone ever thought trainers play little part in a fighter ? never get all this love in for one trainer or bashing another. boilds down to fighter end of day


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Leo Santa Cruz â€@leosantacruz2 1m
If @RealCFrampton defeats @MartnezKiko to become champion, it's a fight I'm willing to make happen http://shout.lt/Dq6h #FramptonMartinez2


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> they aint been working properly since jennifer lawrence thought a couch was a jungle gym...


:lol:

Oh well.it was worth it.

'The second coming' started yesterday i see.plenty of Hilary duffs muff.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope frampton wins but it is gonna be a lot tougher than the first fight , in which Carl was tagged too much for my liking


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

How much a second?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> can't wait till day frampton loses and someone creates thread blaming shame mcguigan and how it reaches 20 pages how he needs new trainer. anyone ever thought trainers play little part in a fighter ? never get all this love in for one trainer or bashing another. boilds down to fighter end of day


Nah not for me.

It is so hard to read a fight in the ring,a trainers advice and help can he pivotal.and that's not counting all the sparring,conditoning and technical work they do with them.

I honestly think manny steward could have improved any fighter alive,he was that good.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Frampton will set his feet earlier tonight lads. He's going to use the movement but he's going to bully the bully at times. Frampton will use the jab to keep him occupied and he's got layers to his jab he hooks off it, flicks it, doubles it, rams it, prods with it.
> 
> He's also got deceptively long arms and he will start to slide body shots in. He will keep working off the angles and then as it hits middle rounds you will see Carl starting to dig his toes into canvas as Bazza said and he's going to give Kiko a hiding.
> 
> TBH i can see Kiko going over in the early rounds. Carl said it yesterday and i tend to agree the improvement is overstated and i think Frampton will just look to get his range and control distance and once he starts to time Martinez which won't be long it's a downward spiral for Martinez.


Top analysis as ever mate


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Nah not for me.
> 
> It is so hard to read a fight in the ring,a trainers advice and help can he pivotal.and that's not counting all the sparring,conditoning and technical work they do with them.
> 
> I honestly think manny steward could have improved any fighter alive,he was that good.


I don't think that's entirely true of Steward, to be fair. You needed to be either an offensive minded or jab reliant fighter for him to do his best.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Top analysis as ever mate


x2.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers chaps :good.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Smooth voice of Boxing. Shut up Bunce you pratt...

Rawling must love reading this place now and the hate for Hailing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Irish are leaving it late here, arena is empty...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ISIS fighter?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tell you what you got to love the Mexican music. Would never listen to it any other time but fight night sounds so good..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really am a bit fed up of conlan v import bouts.

I know it's not his fault and he is waiting for butler to vacate but I want to see him in with other domestic super flys.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Andy Lee looks like he's dressed to meet Michael Collins. He really was born in the wrong era.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> ISIS fighter?


:rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Irish are leaving it late here, arena is empty...


We still have conlan,o Kane and McCullough.and we know the Irish like a drink.

I bet the surrounding area is heaving.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> We still have conlan,o Kane and McCullough.and we know the Irish like a drink.
> 
> I bet the surrounding area is heaving.


:lol: True, they'll be getting smashed, atmosphere is going to be crazy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Andy Lee looks like he's dressed to meet Michael Collins. He really was born in the wrong era.


I'd like to see him become a full time pundit once retired,he is articulate and has good experience to call upon.

Macklin,lee and David price all follow the game and are able to convey it to us.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

just got a few or more bottles of Guinness..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't know much about Conlan but I'm right in saying he's the brother of Michael Conlan the amateur who won gold at Commonwealths? Spitting image of him.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Think empty seats are more apparent in an open air venue.

normal indoor events everyone's getting the beys in early on, only difference being that the lights are off and on camera you don't notice the shitload of empty seats.

Can remember being amazed sat at wembly just how empty it was for Joshua v Leg, nowhere near as empty as this, but it always looks worse open air.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mexican homie bringing it on.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Another good fight this.

These frampton undercards are also decent,at least in my eyes.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Don't know much about Conlan but I'm right in saying he's the brother of Michael Conlan the amateur who won gold at Commonwealths? Spitting image of him.


Yeah I think Michael is in his corner.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rawling says it's sold out.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Just eaten large bag of onion rings, galaxy bar, slice of toast & bowl of venetta ice cream. Feel like ive just washed kellie maloneys arsehole with my tongue :verysad


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there a stream for the Cornish show?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

cant really blame the crowd, it looks very open so the outer seating will be freezing. they will wait the mcullough fight if there clever


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Compared to the fucking x-factor?!?!?!


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Just eaten large bag of onion rings, galaxy bar, slice of toast & bowl of venetta ice cream. Feel like ive just washed kellie maloneys arsehole with my tongue :verysad


Was the galaxy bar after the onion rings? That's just wrong Barlow.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

good fight, this mexican has the power to hurt Conlan I feel


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Not allowing drink in the stands at a show full of Irish was always gonna make it look empty lol, not even allowed coke in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bloody hell, ring girl with the ironing board body.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is an even fight for me,conlan has to dig in.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This Mexican is no joke.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Was the galaxy bar after the onion rings? That's just wrong Barlow.


Half way through onion rings schoolboy error, always have chocolate before the rings.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jackal knock him out, jackal jackal knock him out. :happy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> This Mexican is no joke.


the cartel coming to stop the IS liberation terrorist..


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> WARFRAMPTON! check in..and any kind person would like to hit me with a link for the US card, cheers.


Me to please


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think an impartial judge could see the Mexican 3-2 up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm off to get an Irn Bru and Twiglets. Twiglets are for special nights, you have to make time for them. Not like Walkers where you can munch and wipe hands and go on. Twiglets stay with you, they smell, they make your hands look like you've wiped your arse with them. But they're truly special and wash them down with the people's drink Irn Bru :deal.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> the cartel coming to stop the IS liberation terrorist..


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mexican is pressing more, looking good. good fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I'm off to get an Irn Bru and Twiglets. Twiglets are for special nights, you have to make time for them. Not like Walkers where you can munch and wipe hands and go on. Twiglets stay with you, they smell, they make your hands look like you've wiped your arse with them. But they're truly special and wash them down with the people's drink Irn Bru :deal.


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

disgusting Mandanda!! hahahaha


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Appalling Rawling


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Barry jones likes to side with the home fighter.

The Mexican is dictating the pace of the fight but conlan is scoring the more flush shots.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Has Marco McCullough fought yet? Pulled up bloody Kirilov for him!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright, own up. Which one of you runs this blog http://crispreview.co.uk/?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I have lost my score for this fight,but I think it could be just in Conlans favour,not as much as Barry jones.

It is a tough fight to score.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Barry jones likes to side with the home fighter.
> 
> The Mexican is dictating the pace of the fight but conlan is scoring the more flush shots.


hope he doesnt ruin the main event

the biasness gets annoying


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Conlon definitely doing the better, cleaner work but the Mexican is outworking him and possibly out landing him.

One thing Jones has right is that Conlon needs to hold his ground more.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think rounds 7 and 8 pushed the fight in Conlans favour,I think he has adapted well.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I think rounds 7 and 8 pushed the fight in Conlans favour,I think he has adapted well.


think the mexican struggling to make weight became a factor too


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Has Marco McCullough fought yet? Pulled up bloody Kirilov for him!


He hasn't fought yet.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

I do usually stick to a more conservative size of crisp packet.

however when the occasion merits, I shall indulge in the larger 'for sharing bag'

My crisp of choice is usually walkers sensations (red pepper on the bag) however in the spirit of 'and the new' McCoys ultimate caught my eye in the local co-op today, they stopped me in my tracks and I thought to myself, sha hoor that's a big cunting bag of McCoys.

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=281344007

opted for the sizzling BBQ, has not disappointed, Complimented well with a side of sour cream and chive dip.

however a small bit chive is lodged between two of teeth which has led to me using my can of Irn Bru not for sensational refreshment but as an ad hoc mouth wash. Toothpicks are in the kitchen, but I can't be fucked going through there.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> He hasn't fought yet.


Thanks :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

2nd good fight of the night.

Conlan like Cummings should get a hard fought win on the cards.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

real enjoyable fight that


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good learning fight for Conlan, he's had it all his own way really for all of his career and this fight will stand to him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so mexico won..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

97-93 twice and 99-92 which is far too wide in my opinion.

Those cards don't tell the story.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I surely cant be the only one who finds this Mexican Stick of Conlan's a bit cringey when he's actually fighting a real Mexican:lol:?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Michael said:


> I surely cant be the only one who finds this Mexican Stick of Conlan's a bit cringey when he's actually fighting a real Mexican:lol:?


what should they call him then? The Shitsican? lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Michael said:


> I surely cant be the only one who finds this Mexican Stick of Conlan's a bit cringey when he's actually fighting a real Mexican:lol:?


I was thinking the same earlier and the hats and all.

What makes it worse is he opted to fight on the back foot instead of standing toe to toe like a Mexican stereotype would.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This undercard has been good. On paper not all that but it's been matched well..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Never knew there were so many boxing fans, random people on twitter going ape shit about no Broner/Mathysse.

Maybe Frank was right about his 100k subscribers.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Craig Stephen is excellent btw. Pisses all over McDonald.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

2 hrs flew by fast.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember seeing this guy smash Richard Williams in bad knock out on sky's round up a couple of years back.

O'kane can make things harder than he should so it could be another decent watch.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Never knew there were so many boxing fans, random people on twitter going ape shit about no Broner/Mathysse.
> 
> Maybe Frank was right about his 100k subscribers.


lol, seriously? i am pissed boxnation aren't showing it but not the end of the world. If it was LM v Broner then i'd get crazy..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rawling really did undersell Stapulionis :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check the mini Putin in green..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Christ, imagine trying to his name after a few pints.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lol, seriously? i am pissed boxnation aren't showing it but not the end of the world. If it was LM v Broner then i'd get crazy..


I know, why do so many people want to stay up until 4AM for some mismatches?


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

If ever their was an example of dog shit, too many titles in boxing it was that announcement right there.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Broner-Taylor. Hoping Taylor can make something out of it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Can somebody help me with something bugging me.

Framptons Intro used to be a great old soul tune and I used to love his entrance song,but he has changed it since Kiko 1 I think.

Anybody remember,billy joe used to have a cool intro tune as well.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

ButeTheBeast said:


> I know, why do so many people want to stay up until 4AM for some mismatches?


cos that bearded broner spat some lyrics with lil Wayne, talked some bollocks and made a vid of him banging 2 hookers.

he's 'mainstream'


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Also the sound system looks like it may be a bit of a let down,I can understand it a bit more in an outdoor arena but it was awful v cazares as well.

I love a good intro and hope for one tonight,when the hairs stand up on your neck and arms.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Can somebody help me with something bugging me.
> 
> Framptons Intro used to be a great old soul tune and I used to love his entrance song,but he has changed it since Kiko 1 I think.
> 
> Anybody remember,billy joe used to have a cool intro tune as well.


james brown the boss was billy joes


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

@dkos called it, this Lithuanian guy is gonna spark O Kane. In fact hes very lucky to still be in there.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jesus O' Kane was in massive trouble there, this lad is no bum.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Avatars been gone all week not to sure what the story is. Wouldnt be like this forum to fuck up lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

proper even and tough matches so far..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> james brown the boss was billy joes


Thankyou.

Brilliant intro music,calm and cool.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Avatars been gone all week not to sure what the story is. Wouldnt be like this forum to fuck up lol


funnily enough the only avi is showing up is yours.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Illegal use of Vaseline.

Ha ha.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

lol that guy's corner just messed up pretty badly


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lil putin was trying it..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

These are 2 strong guys.both swing for the fences and I wouldn't want to be on the end of them


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

This is turning out to be a weird ass fight. Thought it would be a British stoppage in the 1st, made a standing 8, other guy cut, ref asks doctor to look, doctor doesn't look, trainer tries to fix cut, gets point taken away.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Serious lack of technique in this one. Like a couple of piss heads in a pub car park.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

United Kingdom stoppage coming?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I just tried to google framptons old music and found my own fucking post on here.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

How has this guy not been DQ'd yet?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't stand O'Kane so I let the wife back in the front room to watch the X factor, sounds like I am missing a decent scrap.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what an ugly ass fight, pit fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Can't stand O'Kane *so I let the wife back in *the front room to watch the X factor, sounds like I am missing a decent scrap.


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Would love it if the old RTE team of Jimmy Magee and Dave "Boy" McAuley were calling this card.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

O'Kane is horrible to watch.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How many times is O Kane gonna turn his back? 

This ref will stop this due to the cut, seems like a cunt.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This guy stopped Richard Williams in his comeback fight at the Excel.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is an awful fight.fucking awful.

O'kane once again elects to not box.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

O'Kane turning his back every 2 seconds. 

Neither guy able to judge the distance and just keep end up falling into each other. 

Ugly fight.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the ugliest fight I've ever watched live.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does O'Kane know it's boxing he's meant to be doing? Horrible scrappy fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And think O'Kane was the more touted fighter going into the Ryder fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Would love it if the old RTE team of Jimmy Magee and Dave "Boy" McAuley were calling this card.


:lol: Fuck that, Jimmy Magee is the only commentator more senile than Larry Merchant in boxing and Dave Boy isn't much better


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That cut is bad.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Got throw them a scrap once in a while, she was genuinely chuffed bless her.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm impressed with O'Kanes jab.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Michael said:


> :lol: Fuck that, Jimmy Magee is the only commentator more senile than Larry Merchant in boxing and Dave Boy isn't much better


I loved it. So biased and they didn't give a shit :lol:


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

I looked on t.v. guide earlier and boxnation aren't showing Broner. Have they always had it on the schedule? If so, it's odd that it didn't appear on the t.v. guide. I might have to have another check.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

This should be stopped because of the cut, and for our own sakes.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol Putin is pissed.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mercy stoppage.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Michael said:


> :lol: Fuck that, Jimmy Magee is the only commentator more senile than Larry Merchant in boxing and Dave Boy isn't much better


Ah Jimmy lovely man but fuck me as a boxing commentator, i remember him saying during Rigondeaux vs Casey " that's another crucifying left hand to the body of Casey" The punch was bang on the jaw!.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Would you believe if I actually told you O'kane has an alright skillset when he wants to use it? Commonwealth gold medalist and he put on a good solid technical performance against Anthony Fitzgerald recently. He seems to forget this in like 90% of his fights though. He's a loss waiting to happen again, he's bang average most of the time.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

one more fight ?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Fuck sake. 

Could have at least ended the round to give the fight to Stap on the cards.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ref said it was an accidental head clash. They might know if they listened and didn't spend every single second talking shit.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

ah thats fucking corruption that, calls it off 10 seconds before it would have gone to the cards when Okane was losing


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great stoppage, imagine another 8 rounds of that shit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Irish boxer Jamie Kavanaghs father and corner man been murdered in Costa Del Sol this afternoon. Fuck me, carnage over there lately! Not good for MGM gym think this will be the end of them!


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

fucking blatant corruption in my eyes


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

first pick we all get wrong in the prediction comp


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Im just glad o'kane didn't get the win.but the cut was rank.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Irish boxer Jamie Kavanaghs father and corner man been murdered in Costa Del Sol this afternoon. Fuck me, carnage over there lately! Not good for MGM gym think this will be the end of them!


damn, this is a crazy summer indeed.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

_Very_ lucky escape for O'Kane. But that should end him being on TV; every fight of his is the same messy shite.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

wonder if we'll see the scores on the doors


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Irish boxer Jamie Kavanaghs father and corner man been murdered in Costa Del Sol this afternoon. Fuck me, carnage over there lately! Not good for MGM gym think this will be the end of them!


And he has a Jamie Moore looking head.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm a big fan of bounces tie tonight, cracking gold number


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> first pick we all get wrong in the prediction comp


Edit: i misread, sorry.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cut was on the eyebrow. No need to stop the fight. Since when does a fighter get stopped just because he is bleeding?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And he has a Jamie Moore looking head.


definitely not a coincidence


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see McCullough so high up the bill.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Cut was on the eyebrow. No need to stop the fight. Since when does a fighter get stopped just because he is bleeding?


What?

Have you ever watched boxing.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Cut was on the eyebrow. No need to stop the fight. Since when does a fighter get stopped just because he is bleeding?


for me it was obvious the fight was going to be stopped as soon as it became apparent the corner could do nothing with the cut...Mcdonnel let it go a couple of rounds to see if Okane could nose in front and get the win then halted it at the last possible moment to avoid giving him a loss. Would have been uproar if it had been a matchroom fighter tbh


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> What?
> 
> Have you ever watched boxing.


Again: Cut was on the eyebrow. It is bullshit to stop a fight because of a cut on the eyebrow. Only thing was that he had blood in his eyes. But it was not like he got caught with punches because of that. Bullshit stoppage. Saving the homefighter.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

One to watch said:


> What?
> 
> Have you ever watched boxing.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty corrupt officiating there.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Every time I see Andy Lee he looks like he just doesn't belong in this century. he looks like some sort of 16th century squire.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Again: Cut was on the eyebrow. It is bullshit to stop a fight because of a cut on the eyebrow. *Only thing was that he had blood in his eyes*. But it was not like he got caught with punches because of that. Bullshit stoppage. Saving the homefighter.


:good


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And he has a Jamie Moore looking head.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Again: Cut was on the eyebrow. It is bullshit to stop a fight because of a cut on the eyebrow. Only thing was that he had blood in his eyes. But it was not like he got caught with punches because of that. Bullshit stoppage. Saving the homefighter.


bullshit timing but stoppage was inevitable, eyes full of blood in the second half of every round


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

O'Kane is an awful fighter. If he fight Eubank Jr he get's schooled badly for 3 rounds, then it's goodnight. Adam Etches would school him too.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Again: Cut was on the eyebrow. It is bullshit to stop a fight because of a cut on the eyebrow. Only thing was that he had blood in his eyes. But it was not like he got caught with punches because of that. Bullshit stoppage. Saving the homefighter.


It was a horrible cut.

There is a duty of care even In boxing,I am not fussed as it was a fight that can be done again and was down the bill.

If it was a world title fight then id agree.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:


I'm right. You shouldt get stopped just because you are bleeding. It is boxing for fucks sake. The cut was not dangerous at all. Stupowhatever was not getting caught. Stupa was winning the fight. Bullshit stoppage.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

JohnH said:


> O'Kane is an awful fighter. If he fight Eubank Jr he get's schooled badly for 3 rounds, then it's goodnight. Adam Etches would school him too.


I don't know about 3 rounds but yeah it's a strange one such a good amateur and yet he fights like that.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It was a horrible cut.
> 
> There is a duty of care even In boxing,I am not fussed as it was a fight that can be done again and was down the bill.
> 
> If it was a world title fight then id agree.


Are you even reading my post? A cut on the eyebrow is not dangerous.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I'm right. You shouldt get stopped just because you are bleeding. It is boxing for fucks sake. The cut was not dangerous at all. Stupowhatever was not getting caught. Stupa was winning the fight. Bullshit stoppage.


How can someone box with eyes full of blood? If it was a cut below the eye then yes!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is this the co main?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> How can someone box with eyes full of blood? If it was a cut below the eye then yes!


What???? Fighters fight all the time with blood in their eyes. And it was not like Stupo got caught. He was winning the fight. Dont get how people think this was a good stoppage. Fact is: A cut on the eyebrow is not dangerous. If that was on the eyelid different story. But not on the eyebrow.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

How long till this fight starts?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What???? Fighters fight all the time with blood in their eyes. And it was not like Stupo got caught. He was winning the fight. Dont get how people think this was a good stoppage. Fact is: A cut on the eyebrow is not dangerous. If that was on the eyelid different story. But not on the eyebrow.


Are you taking the piss?

Are you saying a boxer fighting with obscured vision is fine?

This isn't fucking Rocky!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> Every time I see Andy Lee he looks like he just doesn't belong in this century. he looks like some sort of 16th century squire.


Said the same a few posts back. He's very charming and seems a nice bloke, but I can imagine him sailing to the new land to start a farm more than working on tv.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ain't seen Dmitry in ages..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hope this is over fast


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

45 mins left.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Are you even reading my post? A cut on the eyebrow is not dangerous.


Oh come on.

This is just your anti-British (uk/Irish) shtick you use.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

McCullough is dwarfing this fella.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

milf in the red..


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What???? Fighters fight all the time with blood in their eyes. And it was not like Stupo got caught. He was winning the fight. Dont get how people think this was a good stoppage. Fact is: A cut on the eyebrow is not dangerous. If that was on the eyelid different story. But not on the eyebrow.


Erm, that's not how it works.

If the blood is in the eye it's obscuring your vision.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> milf in the red..


Thats frank maloney


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Thats frank maloney


:lol: good one!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Erm, that's not how it works.
> 
> If the blood is in the eye it's obscuring your vision.


Yep,like a ref can stop a fight if a fighters eye is closed shut.

That cut had the same effect.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ross Burkinshaw beats Jason Cunningham via split decision to become new Commonwealth Bantamweight champion in what sounds like a potential domestic FOTY.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep,like a ref can stop a fight if a fighters eye is closed shut.
> 
> That cut had the same effect.


:deal

Thought this was pretty common knowledge.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mccullogh is a smart fighter.

In the Casey and parlagi fights he had to face adversity yet he takes his time and adapts.

He has a bright future.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Ross Burkinshaw beats Jason Cunningham via split decision to become new Commonwealth Bantamweight champion in what sounds like a potential domestic FOTY.


Ah,that's fucked me in the prediction league.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

And me, first o' kane and now this.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chanting for Carl started.

Filling up fast now.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

McCullough is massive at 126. Looks a decent fighter though. 

Seen the O'Kane fight as well, he's a bit shit.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Must say these are ATG ring card girls tonight. They are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why they not allowed drink in the stands? They are at British shows?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Boxnations coverage thus far has been akin to watching a weather forecast.

We get it lads it's a little parky. What did you expect for a September night in Belfast?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Oli said:


> Must say these are ATG ring card girls tonight. They are absolutely amazing.


The power of Barry mate.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> The power of Barry mate.


Barry has all the ladies dripping.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Why they not allowed drink in the stands? They are at British shows?


shariah law.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mary Peter's getting wolf whistles:lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> The power of Barry mate.


They look absolutely fit as fuck tonight in that ring don't they. They would distract me if I was a fighter tonight I'd be desparate not to lose in front of them. Lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> The power of Barry mate.


:lol:

He does resemble the leprechaun who jumped in the ring prior to pedroza there.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> What?
> 
> Have you ever watched boxing.


what happened only now I started watching & on my paddy power account it says void. I guess it was a head clash before the 4th finished???


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw Marcus McDonnell eyeing one of them up earlier,which is ironic because I bet he was thinking about improper use of Vaseline.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

war frampton!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> what happened only now I started watching & on my paddy power account it says void. I guess it was a head clash before the 4th finished???


Yep spot on.

Technical draw.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH Bazza looks like type of guy who slays teeny boppers and they call him Daddy Mcguigan.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishy said:


> The power of Barry mate.


Damn, they're probably using him to get to Shane. :smile


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

When do you guys think that the Martï¿½*nez-Frampton fight will be starting?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

10.30 pm


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Have I missed the interviews tonight whilst gourging on food and booze,I remember Cummings but not conlan or o'kane.

Otherwise what's the point of steedman and mcdonagh,actually scrap that,what's the point in mcdonagh.and where's Lillis.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yep spot on.
> 
> Technical draw.


Ok thanks for that buddy. WAR JACKAL


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton got a great team around him. 

Shane, Barry, McGuigan family and Tibbs. A really good mix but all good calm heads.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

frampton in 6 IMO


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Its not been a great undercard really, glad Marcus Mcdonnell stopped the O'Kane fight, blimey that was scrappy...


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone think Kiko is being under-rated, I can see him knocking out Carl, A dangerous live dog


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mccullogh v Warrington would be a cracking support bout to frampton-quigg.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Money on Frampton stoppage between rounds 7-12 :cheers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow..filled up, looks great!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit,I think it's fair to say it's a sell out.

Kirralov is done.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Ishy said:


> The power of Barry mate.


Epitomises 'small man, big ego'


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dunne needs to chin Andy Lee in a minute. Talks over him every time he tries to give an opinion.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking at Andy Lee standing next to Buncey its mind boggling he can do LMW.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Its not been a great undercard really, glad Marcus Mcdonnell stopped the O'Kane fight, blimey that was scrappy...


I'm not. He saved the home fighter pretty shamelessly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Big Beat said:


> Epitomises 'small man, big ego'


Barry mcGuigan.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

War frampton


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Said the same a few posts back. He's very charming and seems a nice bloke, but I can imagine him sailing to the new land to start a farm more than working on tv.


Everytime I see him I just picture him wearing a codpiece and be-littleing some peasant.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> Everytime I see him I just picture him wearing a codpiece and be-little king some peasant.


:lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads i'm fucking dying of nerves here, i'v not wanted a fighter to win so bad in years.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Man, this place is gonna go insane when Carl comes out!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit! pumped up man. Come on carl!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a great crowd and hopefully Frampton sends them home happy :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lads i'm off to enjoy a special fight and a special night.

Boxing dead? bollocks is it!.

Frampton uniting the nation. The day of the Jackal is upon us.

#andthenew

1'2 to finish it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fight hasn't even started yet but nights like this payoff for all the shit we have to put up with in this sport.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ amen to that!!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lads they were right to have it outdoors if Frampton wins the roof would come off the place!


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

War Carl. Actually quite nervous, from being 100% convinced he was going to win


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Lads they were right to have it outdoors if Frampton wins the roof would come off the place!


and land on bunce!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Im out of this until the end bell.

Buzzing.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't get a stream on my shitty tablet so this thread is my window on the fight.

C'mon Carl!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Frampton can be a superstar


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow looks great in there proper party atmosphere


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn those girls are hot


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

looks insane there


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Crowd look like they're having fun :yep


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Lads i'm off to enjoy a special fight and a special night.
> 
> Boxing dead? bollocks is it!.
> 
> ...


Agreed, mate :good It's a special night, for sure, and I love events like this.

WAR Frampton!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Those are irrefutably the fittest ring girls iv ever seen in any boxing match ever.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Frampton to win via 7th round body shot!!!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the greatest crowds i'v ever seen. So gutted i'm not there. Lets just hope Frampton wins!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wish English people were this merry


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

See you chaps in an hour or so. Nervous as fuck, come on Carl!

and fair play to Barry, that's a fucking top venue and atmosphere looks class.

and for a prediction... Frampton 9th.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on Eileen! Ya fucking dancer

thats proper pre fight music


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so its a 11 pm start or what????


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'm not. He saved the home fighter pretty shamelessly.


Im just glad they got them out of the ring and the TV haha


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

No music?! Oh dear


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Id still say Rory Mc is still more well known than Carl, could change very soon though!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Music was disappointing


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i thought that was sergio martinez in the ring..lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Michael said:


> Id still say Rory Mc is still more well known than Carl, could change very soon though!


By a mile, give Frampton 2-3 years though, he's going to be a superstar.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a HUGE event. War Carlos!!!!!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy sergio in the ring!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Feeling a little nervous for Carl, could be a rough start to this fight. Would certainly be an advantage to land a big shot early and dent Kiko's confidence.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Please can you confirm that is Sexy Sergio in the ring?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Going for Frampton points


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

BUZZING!!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yo, I got nerves, fck knows how his fam and team feel!!!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Think it's going to be straight from the off this one.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Well worded there. For a moment I thought he was going to say'and the millions watching at home on Boxnation'


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LETS GO


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Im just glad they got them out of the ring and the TV haha


On that I agree. It was grim watching.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit i cant even drink my fuckin beer,,


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

See you at the end!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sergio is there @doug.ie had his picture taken with him earlier.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

frampton round


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thew!! looking like a potential tear up/;


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Frampton


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope Carl decapitates Martinez and this time puts him to sleep.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Good advice from Shane, nice and calm...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bless is daughter in attendance.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Deflated Scrotum said:


> Please can you confirm that is Sexy Sergio in the ring?


I missed the entrances, but Sergio is Kiko's manager.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

carl keep that guard up, kiko is throwing that big shot..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

2-0


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

They are swinging now bad intentions from both


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2 0 frampton


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-0 Frampton, no need to throw the big ones yet Carl he can clearly outbox Kiko


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

2-0 Frampton

This is what he needs to do if he puts Martinez on the backfoot, then he'll stop him soon after.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Controlling range. Showing you don't need to run. 

It's coming lads. It's coming...


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Frampton doesn't really need to get involved in a tear up here. Seems happy enough to stand and trade at times


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Frampton has timed him perfectly a few times now


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

3-0


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Pissing this so far.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3 - 0 Frampton


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 frampton

looking great, adapting to everything kiko is doing and showing a clear speed advantage


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-0 Frampton just keep this up Carl boxing better then i'v ever seen him.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Martinez is crap and flat footed


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-27 frampton.

Shane Mcguigan sounds like Anthony Ogogo ewwwww


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

4-0


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Too easy at the moment.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

So far so good... Nice lead...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Kiko is too apprehensive after what happened in the last fight. He's holding back in his recklessness, which is where he had success against Frampton in their first bout.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit he does sound like ogogo..lol


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-0 Frampton, just needs to stay smart he's outboxing the shit out of Kiko


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

40-36 Frampton, variety in his jab is excellent


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a feeling that the round that Martinez starts to be super relentless, Frampton will hurt him bad.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Deliberate :deal


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> shit he does sound like ogogo..lol


Yeah, hadn't noticed it until that post :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fucking Puto!!!!! deduct a point!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Naughty from Kiko smh take a point...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Martinez gets offset by the feints and the jab especially the sword jab which just there to block the advances. Martinez headmovement is poor and he's not punching through the ranges. He needs to start shifting feet quicker, moving head and starting low and coming up with left hook.

Frampton has to stay a bit lower when he pivots off. He's got to just control range and loop right around Martinez guard and double it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

we can't hear the ref?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

beautiful!!!!!! lovely shot!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Great counter


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin hell, that round was getting me nervous. good shot carl.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great shot 50-44


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

50-44 carl


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait atleast 2 more rounds please Carl, so I can paid haha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton needs to fight with his shoulders closed. He's boxing beautifully and deserved that KD. 

Martinez getting schooled out here.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Absolutely immense from carl so far. Hope he can get the job done soon


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This is looking very comfortable for Frampton really. Martinez hasn't improved all that much, he's hindered by the fact he can't throw straight. It's too easy for Carl to keep him occupied with the jab and take a step back to exploit those round shots.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Got some real weight in that right hand.Lovely shot.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Needs to not get caught up in trying to take him out


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> Absolutely immense from carl so far. Hope he can get the job done soon


I bet on the KO but I never thought Carl would be so dominant.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton boxes a little like Robert Garcia. The use of the jab etc..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Great movement from Carl...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

brilliant

60-53 this guy is special


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Barry loves it haha


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck the scorecards now!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-0 Frampton just avoid disasters now.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Get in there Framps, Carl is just boxing this guy isn't he..


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Frampton's big strength apart from being very good in all areas is the accuracy and timing he has on that right hand. He uses it in a number of ways but its beautifully compact and well delivered. The left hook is pretty far below the right hand in his order of thinking and it works for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

60-53, Frampton schooling Kiko.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Such a lovely boxer is Frampton. He's using Rigo's tricks, He's got old school Mexican tricks. He's a real student of the game. 

I'd like him to sit down now and end this.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton pretty impressive here, but he ocasionally gets caught. A leaky defense sometimes.

I think its safe to say rigo beats him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Something tells me Carl is going to take this guy out in the championship rounds.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Frampton pretty impressive here, but he ocasionally gets caught. A leaky defense sometimes.
> 
> I think its safe to say rigo beats him.


Frampton won't be at 122 much longer I don't think.

And his T-Rex arms might see him fail against the bigger chaps at '126lbs'.

And yeah, Rigo would box Frampton's head off, but the Irishman has a punchers chance. Very clean and great timing.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

6-1 Frampton, closer round but i edged Kiko


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Martinez is waiting far too long to get his shots off. Too hesistant, probably because of what is coming back. He's literally not punching unless he's within range of one of those wide arcs that he hooks with, which is very limiting. You ain't often going to get there against a fleet footed opponent which is why we set up work to be effective as a pressure fighter. It's apparent Kiko hasn't truly improved that, he's merely fought a few favourable opponents.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck man, kiko wants this bad..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

frampton is slowing down

kiko has a crazy gastank


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

7-1 Frampton, Carl just needs to avoid getting KD or sparked and he's champion on my card.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> 7-1 Frampton, Carl just needs to avoid getting KD or sparked and he's champion on my card.


That belt is meaningless though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl is on the back foot a little more than he needs to be


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

How many people = in the crowd? Looks packed.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Frampton won't be at 122 much longer I don't think.
> 
> And his T-Rex arms might see him fail against the bigger chaps at '126lbs'.
> 
> And yeah, Rigo would box Frampton's head off, but the Irishman has a punchers chance. Very clean and great timing.


I didn't know about him going up to 126. Hm. He may not be as successful at that weight.

I do think him and rigo would be interesting, since frampton is obviously skilled himself. Great mover, diverse offense, etc


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

These are gonna be an interesting last few rounds


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton's eyes are always wide open. That's a big thing in Boxing he's fully focused and concentrated and locked into opponent. 

Martinez has landed some good body punches so the slowing down is understandable.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

8 - 1 Frampton some class stuff there!


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Martinez stamina and strength is ridiculous....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this motherfucker keeps pressing, carl needs to box sensibly and coast..


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How many people = in the crowd? Looks packed.


16,000 I think


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

8-1 Frampton please Carl just don't fuck anything up now.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Come on Carl stop him, I want some money!!! Great boxing though, his footwork has really been awesome...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant from Frampton 89-81.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

He is fully focussed but take a look at Kiko, if Frampton sets traps then Kiko can get hurt or even knocked out. Kiko is literally not really exercising adaptability here, he's ripe for the taking.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like to see Carl use his uppercut abit more...


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Framptons tired.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

NoMas said:


> I would like to see Carl use his uppercut abit more...


i agree 
it's right there for him


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kirko Bangz


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

If frampton finds himself in trouble needing time he should just crack him in the balls. These two rounds are going to be exausting


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton just can't step around like Shane wants. To tired now. He's going to have to rely on Martinez opening himself up rather then feet creating angles. 

Stoppage still there but it's getting tense in there and i'd take a points win now. Frampton imo got the heart so no concerns..


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Frampton has glass stamina.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton clearly a little tired. I like his response to martinez's pressure though. Love the performance so far


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jesus, 1 round left!!!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

9 -2 Frampton, please keep your cool!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely round 11 for Carl after a tricky period.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder what people think of a Nacho Beristan Carl Frampton linkup?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Frampton has a champions heart.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I wonder what people think of a Nacho Beristan Carl Frampton linkup?


Daft statement.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

A world class performance. Just finish the job now Carlos..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Martinez is so basic, it's amazing he ever won a world title. He's nothing but a tough, hard hitting plodder.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, Carl has been bringing on an onslaught


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great performance


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ha he just said Carl Froch twice


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh man, put me through hell at times. So happy for Carl. great night.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Tremendous contest.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Very good win for Carl, well done, he's a decent fighter! His reach looks very small but he has done a brilliant job on a good fighter in Martinez tonight. Well done.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

118-110. Quality performance, what a fighter Frampton is.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I really think Carl tried everything to get a stoppage in both rounds 11 and 12 there, despite being visibly knackered. That is very impressive, most would coast to the finishing line. But Kiko was booked in for bed and breakfast tonight.

A dominant victory for sure.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent performance that, looked very sharp and accurate with his punches and some great footwork.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Carl ya boy ya!

He looked very bit the champion tonight, in every single facet of his game. Great performance from the Jackal.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Martinez is so basic, it's amazing he ever won a world title. He's nothing but a tough, hard hitting plodder.


Oh come on...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Great performance by Carl! AndTheNew#


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxed to plan, great job by the whole team... AND THE NEEEEEW!!!


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuckin ref was itching for some of the spotlight there


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Sexy Sergio talking to Frampton.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

A clear win for Frampton, probably 9-3 or 10-2. Great to see him get a title.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it'll be easy to underestimate Carl based on the last 5 rounds. He's capable of more than what he showed, but he was already coasting ahead so didn't want to show everything.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

carl can get some poontang tonight!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent from Carl. He made a few mistakes, but he gave Martinez almost nothing to work with.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

117 - 110 to Frampton for me.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh well Dwyers gonna have to wipe the egg off his face lol


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Get in Frampton! Great fight, credit to both men.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Frampton will be fucked tomorrow morning though, he'll be aching all over. Good hard fight, and both men earned every penny tonight.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Although Frampton was dishing out a master class, I felt fucking terrible throughout.

Martinez was dangerous up to the final bell, and is a seriously tough man.


FUCKING YAS CARL


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Great performance from Carl.
Only slightly disappointed that I had a bet on the KO when I predicted points the other day.
15/8 for a decision as well.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> i agree
> it's right there for him


Yeah it even played a part in the knock down if not mistaken...

Great fight though :thumbsup


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Martinez was bizarre in some ways, though. Kinda used to seeing him fight tonights fight in reverse, starting strong and gassing. Tonight he couldn't get anywhere near Carl early on but when the feet slowed he made a contest of the last 4 or 5.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

And the newwwwwwwww


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

And the new!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Another Irish champion, took a while but woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!:happy


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Jack said:


> Martinez is so basic, it's amazing he ever won a world title. He's nothing but a tough, hard hitting plodder.


Bit harsh. Very strong, tough and remorseless fighter.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there a meet up for this fight if so where???


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Frampton vs santa cruz would a great fight. Hope carl doesn't waste time chasing that the bury bum.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Good stuff from Carl, well done son.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome fight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Martinez was bizarre in some ways, though. Kinda used to seeing him fight tonights fight in reverse, starting strong and gassing. Tonight he couldn't get anywhere near Carl early on but when the feet slowed he made a contest of the last 4 or 5.


I don't think that's the result of any improvements in Kiko's stamina as much as the effect of Carl's strategy in the final half of the fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Carl Frampton is a product of top class matchmaking and a long term plan. 

Remember the Bute-Froch undercard against Raul Hirales an awful fight but it was a learning fight a fight they used to train and sharpen tools. This night has been a long time coming.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

class win by a world class boxer

frampton is legit and showed exactly why he is better than quigg

lets hope we get some unifications in this division now. 

respect to kiko hes super tough, eating clean punches like that and still walking forward


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Frampton vs santa cruz would a great fight. Hope carl doesn't waste time chasing that the bury bum.


That fight is the most logical option. Winner fights Rigondeaux. 
...well, I hope the winner would fight Rigondeaux


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

How many trainers have had a world champion by the age of 26? I cant think of any.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha Tony Ballooo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man, its just pleasant witnessing this and finally getting his due.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah fuck tony bellew.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Michael said:


> How many trainers have had a world champion by the age of 26? I cant think of any.


True, great to see new coach coming through...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

What was the Bellew comment about??? :huh


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ abner mares wants it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Oh well Dwyers gonna have to wipe the egg off his face lol


Why, what was his prediction?

Also, I dunno about anyone else but @Jay I keep getting database errors.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahah eddie hearn shots FIRED.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha ha Eddie Hearn bashing.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha fucking YAS! 

"Quigg get yer pokey 2 bit heap of shite fake title to fuck!"

Carl Frampton - 2014


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl How dare he talk to Eddie like that!. 

Can see Joe belling Eddie right now..

Shane ''you know that!''  :rofl.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott quigg would draw 800 people in bury.

:lol:

The boys are on form.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Barry is saying goodbye to boxnation.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Carl's face doesn't look in great shape alright. Don't think he'll be fit to fight in 90 days.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> 16,000 I think


Wow, that's a lot more than I expected...or am I just being easily pleased? 
Carl Frampton vs Leo Santa Cruz (Leo says he wants to fight winner of this fight) could get a crowd of 20,000.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks and fuck off to boxnation then


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Its funny coz its true


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Bye BN thanks for lending us a home. 

Classy from Bazza..


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Great prep for Santa Cruz too. I wouldn't expect that to be any less pnysical and tough!

I agree about Hirales as well. I was there and that guy was like the immovable object. He never blinked. A plodder and unthreatening, but in terms of learning how to deal with a tough man over 12, the fight was gold dust. If the starting point is fighting a journeyman and the end point is pushing your limits over 12 rounds against a world class fighter, a fight like that is such a crucial stepping stone.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Do Team Frampton/Quigg have an agreement beforehand to never mention Rigo in a post-fight interview? :lol:


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Barry is saying goodbye to boxnation.


LOL I thought that too. Off to Sky and negotiating in public :lol:


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Michael said:


> How many trainers have had a world champion by the age of 26? I cant think of any.


How many trainers at the age of 26 had a fighter of Frampton's quality to work with.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha fuck Quigg Frampton and Barry owning his ass, to all the people who said McGuigan hadn't a clue, looks like he's taking a world title back to Sky now, Quiggs fake belt Eddie can shove the 50/50 up his arse Frampton has all the options.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Would love to see Carl take 10-15,000 fans to America, like an Irish Ricky Hatton, that would be crazy!!!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Scott quigg would draw 800 people in bury.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> The boys are on form.


800?! 8 if you're lucky.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The world is Frampton's to take, The boys got the best fans in the world a real world title and all the charisma to hit the big time in America.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl Barry and Carl ripping into Quigg and Eddie, let's be honest everything they said was spot on. Frampton holds the cards.

Barry knows Sky is the right move for Carl now, they go to the table with a legitimate world title and 20 thousand plus arena..


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Couldn't fill his chip shop.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''Eddie tell him i got a proper world title or i set me nan's chippy on fire.''


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't bite the hand that feeds you Barry.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Semtex said:


> LOL I thought that too. Off to Sky and negotiating in public :lol:


It comes across as though it isn't the relationship they want,but it has to be done.

Nice to hear barry and Carl speaking so highly of boxnation.

The parodi,cazares and Martinez fights have kept the bandwagon rolling nicely.onwards and upwards for Carl and the boys now.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Big Beat said:


> How many trainers at the age of 26 had a fighter of Frampton's quality to work with.


True

How many 26 year old's would be capable of training a fighter, even one as good as carl to a world title though?:hey


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> The world is Frampton's to take, The boys got the best fans in the world a real world title and all the charisma to hit the big time in America.


Fuck America I want to see more nights like that in Belfast, atmosphere is second to none


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Carl's fans drink Harp, not Guinness lads btw:deal


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Hearn has the exclusive deal with Sky. Does Barry have to go cap in hand to Eddie?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Somewhere in America LSC is shitting bricks watching that! Quigg should fight Kiko and beat someone decent for a change frankly i think Scott gets beaten.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Got to say before this fight i thought Frampton and Quigg were about the same level with marginal difference at best between their respective skill level. After that fight i think Frampton is without doubt a level above and its now upto Quigg to step up and prove he's on that level against a top opponent. I must also admit i think Quigg would struggle immensely with the intensity that Martinez brings, balls in Quiggs court now, he has it all to prove.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great stuff tonight.

Another title holder from the UK,and one with a big upside and genuine world class rivals (Santa Cruz and rigo)

Lots to look forward to.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Big Beat said:


> Hearn has the exclusive deal with Sky. Does Barry have to go cap in hand to Eddie?


cap in hand are you joking mate the lad just sold out a 16k arena is a real world champion and superstar potential Sky will want a piece of Frampton i doubt Eddie can call the shots fully in that regard.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Felix said:


> Why, what was his prediction?
> 
> Also, I dunno about anyone else but @*Jay* I keep getting database errors.


Went for Martinez with a hedge for Frampton by KO, really tried to knock framptons footwork etc


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Carl Frampton is why boxing is my sport. A top class athlete at the top of his game both in and out of the ring...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think quigg-Martinez is a really good fight.

But you just know that Gallagher will say 'Scott has already beat rendall Munroe who beat Kiko twice,so he doesn't need that fight'.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

frampton deserved to win but he was dirty with that blatant headbutt


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Great stuff tonight.
> 
> Another title holder from the UK,and one with a big upside and genuine world class rivals (Santa Cruz and rigo)
> 
> Lots to look forward to.


I'm really happy for NI and especially Belfast, it's a great city with a tough past, Carl brings out the best in the people of Belfast he's not just a champion from NI, Ireland or the UK he's a champion for all and makes an effort to unite all sides. Top man fair play to the McGuigans as well, they took undue stick people saying Barry was greedy ect i think it's clear they'v had Carls best interest at heart and can now likely go back on Sky with a world title and the best fans in world boxing.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Got to say before this fight i thought Frampton and Quigg were about the same level with marginal difference at best between their respective skill level. After that fight i think Frampton is without doubt a level above and its now upto Quigg to step up and prove he's on that level against a top opponent. I must also admit i think Quigg would struggle immensely with the intensity that Martinez brings, balls in Quiggs court now, he has it all to prove.


Yeah I think Martinez beats Quigg.

Frampton beats him up in quite an impressive manner.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quigg should fight Kiko, it's a shame Gallagher doesn't allow his fighters fight anyone with a pulse. I'll be honest i don't think Quigg copes with Kiko for 12 rounds.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> cap in hand are you joking mate the lad just sold out a 16k arena is a real world champion and superstar potential Sky will want a piece of Frampton i doubt Eddie can call the shots fully in that regard.


Hearn is Sky's promoter. McGuigan will have to go through Eddie. In saying that Edward won't cut off his nose to spite his face if there is money to be made.

Seems strange that Frampton would slag Hearn off is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Went for Martinez with a hedge for Frampton by KO, really tried to knock framptons footwork etc


Hedge?!? That doesn't sound at all like Dwyer(!) I had it 117-110 Frampton (one of those was a bit of a swinger though), thought he fought better in the first half and started to let himself be closed in a bit much later on, took some big body shots and there was a moment in one of the last few rounds where he looked to have had the wind knocked out of him a bit, but he sucked it up and closed the fight well, really went out in the 12th to stamp his mark on the fight. Didn't care much for the BN commentary though. At times their tone sounded like they were commentating lawn bowling or something, they were so docile and placid.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Quigg should fight Kiko, it's a shame Gallagher doesn't allow his fighters fight anyone with a pulse. I'll be honest i don't think Quigg copes with Kiko for 12 rounds.


If Quigg is such a pushover surely you'd be happy to see Carl beat him up?

They need to all stop dicking around and get the fight made.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

That KD was brilliant.

Great performance by Carl, had it 118-109... Martinez is a tough, good champion.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One area where quigg could cause frampton problems is body work.

Kiko hurt Carl a few times tonight to the body and John Simpson supposedly dropped him with a body shot.

Quiggs best work is to the body,worth mentioning because yes I favour frampton especially because Scott can be hurt and has faced the inferior opposition but it is a good and competitive fight and one that it looks like we may get to see.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what time the showtime card starting>?


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> frampton deserved to win but he was dirty with that blatant headbutt


Your right it was blatant, much like the elbow Martinez caught Carl with not long before it.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

DomB said:


> If Quigg is such a pushover surely you'd be happy to see Carl beat him up?
> 
> They need to all stop dicking around and get the fight made.


Or maybe Frampton should fight Avolas and Quigg fight Kiko, If Scott, Hearn and Gallagher really think they beat Frampton they should have no issue fighting Martinez who Carl just dominated and KO'd the first time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Big Beat said:


> Hearn is Sky's promoter. McGuigan will have to go through Eddie. In saying that Edward won't cut off his nose to spite his face if there is money to be made.
> 
> Seems strange that Frampton would slag Hearn off is what I'm thinking.


They don't care do they.

Why should they,they can make the Santa Cruz fight or mares or rigondeaux or avalos.and they all sell out and make a lot of money.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah I think Martinez beats Quigg.
> 
> Frampton beats him up in quite an impressive manner.


Martinez looked far better than i was expecting, that is a fight Quigg should be looking at if he wants to keep up with Frampton, cant see Eddie being too keen on it though. Frampton likely decimates Quigg in under 5 rounds, if it doesnt happen next im not sure it ever happens, Quigg is a skilled boxer but im not sure he lives with fighters like Mares and Santa Cruz, i can see him losing sooner rather than later such is the competition in and around super bantam.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

DomB said:


> If Quigg is such a pushover surely you'd be happy to see Carl beat him up?
> 
> They need to all stop dicking around and get the fight made.


tell hearn to stop acting like quigg deserves a even split then


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dave Coldwell â€@davidcoldwell 24m
For those asking. 
I've always said i think its a great fight, but i believe Frampton beats Quigg.


Joe GallagherVerified account
â€@gallaghersgym
@davidcoldwell will prove u wrong ðŸ‘


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> One area where quigg could cause frampton problems is body work.
> 
> Kiko hurt Carl a few times tonight to the body and John Simpson supposedly dropped him with a body shot.
> 
> Quiggs best work is to the body,worth mentioning because yes I favour frampton especially because Scott can be hurt and has faced the inferior opposition but it is a good and competitive fight and one that it looks like we may get to see.


Good point, Quigg is a perfectionist though and can be guilty of waiting too long to throw his shots. The Cuban chap done a good job of unsettling Quigg and not allowing Scott to settle into any kind of rhythm or tempo, i can see Frampton doing a similar job of unsettling Quigg enough with his superior footwork and quick, heavy hands.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> ''Eddie tell him i got a proper world title or i set me nan's chippy on fire.''


:lol:


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Martinez looked far better than i was expecting, that is a fight Quigg should be looking at if he wants to keep up with Frampton, cant see Eddie being too keen on it though. Frampton likely decimates Quigg in under 5 rounds, if it doesnt happen next im not sure it ever happens, Quigg is a skilled boxer but im not sure he lives with fighters like Mares and Santa Cruz, i can see him losing sooner rather than later such is the competition in and around super bantam.


Yep. Not sure Quigg can really be stepped up without seriously risking a loss.

If Frampton does in fact go to Sky then it really is sink or swim time for Quigg - they need to stick him in with Carl or he's going to get well and truly shown up when Frampton is off taking on world class fighters and selling out arenas while Quigg is defending his belt against nobodies on undercards, all while being fed to us as a World Champ.

Time for Hearn to shit or get off the pot with this fight.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Or maybe Frampton should fight Avolas and Quigg fight Kiko, If Scott, Hearn and Gallagher really think they beat Frampton they should have no issue fighting Martinez who Carl just dominated and KO'd the first time.


well if carl does have to face his mandatory then I haven't got any issue with that, its a decent scenario to build up Quigg-Frampton. I'd rather they just got it on next though


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i can understand why rigo would beat frampton after watching this fight


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> tell hearn to stop acting like quigg deserves a even split then


to be honest I find it hard to believe that Hearn really believes that, he's tapped if he does, hopefully its just a negotiating tactic


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what time the showtime card starting>?


2:35 starting with bertoe in a tune up then Lucas then that dickhead broner.

Congrats to Frampton, great performance and a worthy World Champ. Hope to see him in with the big names in the near future. While Kiko was as tough as expected i expected more shots from him, but i guess he was very wary of Frampton's accuracy and power. Still a fun fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers shem.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It will be something like frampton-avalos and quigg-cermano in Belfast,and then Eddie will try to make a PPV at the MEN (carl distinctly said tonight that he would fight him anywhere)

I'd be well happy with that.its the best we can hope for.then the winner which should be Carl will then move on to either the big boys or featherweight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yep. Not sure Quigg can really be stepped up without seriously risking a loss.
> 
> If Frampton does in fact go to Sky then it really is sink or swim time for Quigg - they need to stick him in with Carl or he's going to get well and truly shown up when Frampton is off taking on world class fighters and selling out arenas while Quigg is defending his belt against nobodies on undercards, all while being fed to us as a World Champ.
> 
> Time for Hearn to shit or get off the pot with this fight.


Could not agree more , really Quigg and Hearn cant wait around putting this fight off any longer, if its sink or swim time they may as well make a shed load of money whilst they're at it.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> One area where quigg could cause frampton problems is body work.
> 
> Kiko hurt Carl a few times tonight to the body and John Simpson supposedly dropped him with a body shot.
> 
> Quiggs best work is to the body,worth mentioning because yes I favour frampton especially because Scott can be hurt and has faced the inferior opposition but it is a good and competitive fight and one that it looks like we may get to see.


As you say, he's more vulnerable than Kiko. Good fight.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

One to watch said:


> One area where quigg could cause frampton problems is body work.
> 
> Kiko hurt Carl a few times tonight to the body and John Simpson supposedly dropped him with a body shot.
> 
> Quiggs best work is to the body,worth mentioning because yes I favour frampton especially because Scott can be hurt and has faced the inferior opposition but it is a good and competitive fight and one that it looks like we may get to see.


yep Body work looks the way for Quigg to get into the fight. I was pretty impressed by frampton tonight, he looked to have more gears in reserve too. realistically you have to have him start as favourite purely on standard of opposition recently if nothing else. I still think it's a fight Quigg can win though, but he'll need to prove his toughness in the first half of the fight, something which we wont find out he possesses until he's in there.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Yep. Not sure Quigg can really be stepped up without seriously risking a loss.
> 
> If Frampton does in fact go to Sky then it really is sink or swim time for Quigg - they need to stick him in with Carl or he's going to get well and truly shown up when Frampton is off taking on world class fighters and selling out arenas while Quigg is defending his belt against nobodies on undercards, all while being fed to us as a World Champ.
> 
> Time for Hearn to shit or get off the pot with this fight.


Good post.

It was always a risky strategy by Hearn to promote Quigg as a genuine world champion when he is anything but. Matchroom banked on McGuigan not having the financial clout to pull in a LSC or Martinez but that has now well & truly blown up in their face.

That plastic belt Quigg is holding is doing him far more harm than good.

I actually feel quite sorry for Quigg but he looks like a right doughnut now.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is Avalos not fighting Rigondeaux ?? I thought purse bids were arranged and the fight was confirmed for Macau. Whats all this nonsense re him being a mandatory and Matchroom co promoting him??


----------



## Arnie (Nov 27, 2013)

Frampton was absolutely class. Well done champ. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm gonna hit the hay. May wake back up for Broner vs Taylor which should be a good fight. 
@Jim Kelly wiziwig is your friend if i don't wake back up mate :good.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks mand!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Second best sporting event of my life, the atmosphere for the songs before Frampton's entrance was unbelievable

What did Barry say for you lot to say about leaving BN?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Doesn't matter . . .


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Picture from the undercard lol


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Also having flicked through the thread i'm surprised at how well you all thought he performed, I knew he won wide and dominated the early parts if the fight but live I thought he was pretty sloppy compared to his usual self


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shame to see that Jack's first response was to diminish Kiko, but no surprise considering that this further weakened Hearn's already shaky attempts to force Team Frampton into a corner.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Also having flicked through the thread i'm surprised at how well you all thought he performed, I knew he won wide and dominated the early parts if the fight but live I thought he was pretty sloppy compared to his usual self
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was over eager early and trying to find the big finish too much. But that was a good performance and Martinez was giving him lots of problems in spurts. He won wide and he won clear, doing everything you could ask. But Kiko was careful not to rush in the way he did that last time.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> He was over eager early and trying to find the big finish too much. But that was a good performance and Martinez was giving him lots of problems in spurts. He won wide and he won clear, doing everything you could ask. But Kiko was careful not to rush in the way he did that last time.


exactly how i saw it


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Top quality focussed performance from Carl Frampton, I have nothing but respect for him. I hope all the bollocks can be set aside with Hearn and they can reach an agreement to fight Quigg - it's probably the fight I'd most like to see made atm. Congratulations to all the Irish fans on gaining a very deserving world champion 

Another fight I called right - so that adds to the pleasure.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm asking a genuine question here does anyone honestly think Quigg could school Kiko Martinez like that?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I'm asking a genuine question here does anyone honestly think Quigg could school Kiko Martinez like that?


Yes - I absolutely do think Quigg would school Martinez but due to fighting styles, I think it would look different.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I'm asking a genuine question here does anyone honestly think Quigg could school Kiko Martinez like that?


Without disrespecting Quigg, he has the same issue Danny Garcia does. He's not a particularly dynamic fighter - he's very solid in lots of areas and he puts them together well. It means he'll tend to have closer fights and never look as exciting as a more fluid fighter like Frampton.

Styles, etc - no he wouldn't school Kiko like that, but I think he could beat him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Top quality focussed performance from Carl Frampton, I have nothing but respect for him. I hope all the bollocks can be set aside with Hearn and they can reach an agreement to fight Quigg - it's probably the fight I'd most like to see made atm. Congratulations to all the Irish fans on gaining a very deserving world champion
> 
> Another fight I called right - so that adds to the pleasure.


I don't want to have a long drawn out Hearn discussion. But it's pretty obvious the bollocks were all on Hearn's side. He keeps trying to manipulate Frampton back into the fold and talking shit about 50-50 splits without any right to demand it. He needs to pay Carl what he's worth.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't want to have a long drawn out Hearn discussion. But it's pretty obvious the bollocks were all on Hearn's side. He keeps trying to manipulate Frampton back into the fold and talking shit about 50-50 splits without any right to demand it. He needs to pay Carl what he's worth.


I really don't care tbh mate, this has been done to death. I just want to see the fight made. If the fight doesn't happen, I think it's a loss to boxing - especially boxing at this side of the atlantic. Huge kudos to Frampton for saying he wants the fight - I believe both fighters genuinely want to see who is the best and I respect that.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I've no interest in the golden boy crap on tonight. 

Where can i catch Estrada/Segura anybody ?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Without disrespecting Quigg, he has the same issue Danny Garcia does. He's not a particularly dynamic fighter - he's very solid in lots of areas and he puts them together well. It means he'll tend to have closer fights and never look as exciting as a more fluid fighter like Frampton.
> 
> Styles, etc - no he wouldn't school Kiko like that, but I think he could beat him.


Quiggs chin hasn't been tested either and he won't be able to blast Kiko out, drag Quigg into the later rounds and hit him with big shots and let's see how he reacts. If Carl Frampton can hit Martinez clean and not stop him i doubt Quigg can.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> I really don't care tbh mate, this has been done to death. I just want to see the fight made.


So do I, but it would be nice for people to look at the situation for what it is rather than picking sides.

That said, I'd enjoy a fight with LSC more, so either way it's fine.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I've no interest in the golden boy crap on tonight.
> 
> Where can i catch Estrada/Segura anybody ?


Live stream here mate

Fight Night LIVE! Estrada Segura


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> So do I, but it would be nice for people to look at the situation for what it is rather than picking sides.
> 
> That said, I'd enjoy a fight with LSC more, so either way it's fine.


Forget picking sides too. As i said the terms aren't my concern, I just want to see them fight and may the best man win.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Live stream here mate
> 
> Fight Night LIVE! Estrada Segura


Silly prick.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Silly prick.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Brook, Frampton Champs as predicted a few years backl on ESB :happy


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure Quigg does that kind of job on Martinez. I'm not even sure he gets the W. I still feel he's protecting some shaky whiskers that could get exposed against a puncher. Even if that isn't the case, he hasn't really had to deal with that type of rough, tough potentially 12 round fight before whereas Frampton's first fight against Martinez was a pretty good indicator that he's not easily moved. I think Quigg/Martinez has to be reasonably close to 50/50 until Quigg comes through a really tough fight, as power, toughness and will can take you a pretty long way in this sport and at this stage Quigg has only demonstrated to me that he's a good front runner.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

How long til Broner anyone? Its already 2 am but none of the streams seem to be showing anything.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ogi said:


> How long til Broner anyone? Its already 2 am but none of the streams seem to be showing anything.


5 mins. bertoe tune up on first though then the Lucas fight.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Are the Lucas and broner fights on uk tv?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Are the Lucas and broner fights on uk tv?


no, try http://www.wiziwig.tv/


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

http://usachannels.tv/channel_4.php


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Yes - I absolutely do think Quigg would school Martinez but due to fighting styles, I think it would look different.


imo he would have to brawl martinez, and it would be very hard to win like that

Quigg like most Gallagher fighters cant fight on the backfoot, the great thing about Frampton is that he has a variety of skills that help him adapt to any fighter


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn good 2nd round. Think Berto got buzzed a few times against the huge underdog.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Usher goes into a shell now. All Berto round 3


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Berto's defence looking pretty woeful - not good signs moving forward if he manages to get the win here. He's not even reacting to some of these wide punches, a bad KO waiting to happen.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is that salka? :rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Berto's defence looking pretty woeful - not good signs moving forward if he manages to get the win here. He's not even reacting to some of these wide punches, a bad KO waiting to happen.


But nowhere near as bad as when he was doing the shoulder roll, he would eat every shot at least he moved his head this time


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty poor fight. Upsher and his lack of ambition to blame. Berto should fight someone like Josepito Lopez next. Berto still there to be hit at all times


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> But nowhere near as bad as when he was doing the shoulder roll, he would eat every shot at least he moved his head this time


:lol: I still have fond memories of that Guerrero fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Scotty said:


> :lol: I still have fond memories of that Guerrero fight.


:rofl he did not move his head at all it was worse than Broner's shoulder roll
At least now hes actually coming in and out and using his hand speed
I want to see him fight Josesito Lopez next


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

d


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Ortiz.. What a bitch


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Awful stoppage there. If the fighter gets up a split second after the referee wants, just let him fight on because he obviously wants to. Why be picky about a fraction of a second? He got up, wanted to fight so who cares? There's been a few of these stoppages recently and I'm dead against them, even if, strictly by the rules, the referee is in the right to stop it. 

Good quick win for Matthysse, anyway. Nice to see Berto back too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets hope the Broner fight is better than these 2 has been, not like we even missed much that its not on boxnation lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jack said:


> Awful stoppage there. If the fighter gets up a split second after the referee wants, just let him fight on because he obviously wants to. Why be picky about a fraction of a second? He got up, wanted to fight so who cares? There's been a few of these stoppages recently and I'm dead against them, even if, strictly by the rules, the referee is in the right to stop it.
> 
> Good quick win for Matthysse, anyway. Nice to see Berto back too.


Yeah the ref should just let them go if the guy wants to quit he will go back down in a few seconds
But the fighter should never try and time it that he gets up on 10 way too risky


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Its a ten count not a nine count for fucks sake. And it was a body shot! Not a fucking head shot.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Al Bernstein having a better argument with Paulie than the fight. 

BS stoppage imo. He was up and apart from that one body shot, hadn't take any punishment.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Estrada vs Segura stream for anyone who's interested

http://www.stream2watch.me/boxing/juan-francisco-estrada-vs-giovani-segura-live-stream


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Anyone have any luck getting such streams via ipad?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner's defence is awful. Taylor has a shot here if he can keep his focus and stick to his work. He's winning this round clearly because Broner is intent on fucking about on the ropes. Broner desperately wants to be elusive but in doing so he exposes his weaknesses, his defence, and doesn't focus on what he's actually good at, his offensive work.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Taylor setting a hot pace, not sure he can do this for 12 so he needs to be wise.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember picking out Emanuel Taylor on my "Boxrec Scouting" thread back on the other site! Back then he was undefeated with maybe 9 fights and a complete nobody. Not that the pick was based on anything in particular, but its good to see that he's turned out better than probability would suggest. Looks a competent fighter with sound technique, hasn't done anything retarded yet.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Now Taylor's slowed down this is perfect for Broner and you'd expect a good performance from him. He's got a guy infront of him with mediocre power now. Ideal for him, doesn't have to go looking and Taylor isn't going to punch holes through his leaky defence with brute force.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Now Taylor's slowed down this is perfect for Broner and you'd expect a good performance from him. He's got a guy infront of him with mediocre power now. Ideal for him, doesn't have to go looking and Taylor isn't going to punch holes through his leaky defence with brute force.


What score do you have?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> What score do you have?


Broner by a couple going into Rd 11. Not very convincing though, after the first few where Taylor used a lot of energy it seemed like it would settle into an ideal pace for Broner to pick this guy off, but he's been pedestrian. Too reliant on bursts rather than controlling and dominating.

Credit to Taylor though, he's made very few bad errors in this fight. Sure, his feet could be a little quicker, he could be a little more dynamic and inject some pace into his attacks. But overall he's blended offence and defence quite well and hasn't given Broner easy points in this fight. He's fought a cagey, smart fight thats kept it nip and tuck.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Crazy round 12! I was looking at finding a draw here about half way through, but Broner solidified his victory there in my view.

Not sure where Taylor's been hiding. If he can fight at that pace and take a punch as well as that he should be doing a lot better than random SD losses to Prenice Brewer! Only 23 years old - he should have a future. Technically he was very good tonight, Broner's offence is usually on point if nothing else, but a lot of his best flurries were blunted tonight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Broner by a couple going into Rd 11. Not very convincing though, after the first few where Taylor used a lot of energy it seemed like it would settle into an ideal pace for Broner to pick this guy off, but he's been pedestrian. Too reliant on bursts rather than controlling and dominating.
> 
> Credit to Taylor though, he's made very few bad errors in this fight. Sure, his feet could be a little quicker, he could be a little more dynamic and inject some pace into his attacks. But overall he's blended offence and defence quite well and hasn't given Broner easy points in this fight. He's fought a cagey, smart fight thats kept it nip and tuck.


Yeah Broner took over second half and then the knockdown sealed it
Matthysse ruins him


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Crazy round 12! I was looking at finding a draw here about half way through, but Broner solidified his victory there in my view.
> 
> Not sure where Taylor's been hiding. If he can fight at that pace and take a punch as well as that he should be doing a lot better than random SD losses to Prenice Brewer! Only 23 years old - he should have a future. Technically he was very good tonight, Broner's offence is usually on point if nothing else, but a lot of his best flurries were blunted tonight.


hes been on FNFs

he lost to Algeri then beat Mayfield in his last fight


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


>


You would be mistaken in thinking Guillermo Rigondeaux didn't exist.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I did say Taylor would give Broner a good fight. His ESPN displays have shown him to be a solid kid..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Shame to see that Jack's first response was to diminish Kiko, but no surprise considering that this further weakened Hearn's already shaky attempts to force Team Frampton into a corner.


Jack is anti frampton.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

No Fear said:


> You would be mistaken in thinking Guillermo Rigondeaux didn't exist.


:lol:

He's the ultimate high risk no reward fighter right now.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Jack is anti frampton.


I know, but no need to be so blatant about it.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Jack is anti frampton.


He said LSC would take Frampton out in six rounds with minimum fuss. It's just nonsense with him at times


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Jack is anti frampton.


I wouldn't say he's anti Frampton, he's just pro Hearn, and he's deeply affected by Frampton not being involved with his one true love, the mans a disgrace to humanity, to fellow posters and to boxing fans all over the world


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What I'm really pleased about is how our fighters are now so technically good and capable of holding on to their belts.

Brook,frampton,quigg and Paul butler (vacated I know) are all very smart fighters and make for a promising future.groves and degale could be classed in that group as well despite not having yet won a belt and then we have our bantams,middles,cruisers and heavys all in and around the worlds top 10.thats not even mentioning Carl froch,Amir khan and David haye.

Then we have Joshua,Campbell and Callum smith plus the likes of joe Costello making their way into the pro ranks.

Really bright times ahead for our boxing.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

No Fear said:


> You would be mistaken in thinking Guillermo Rigondeaux didn't exist.


At least Alex steadman mentioned him...thought Alex did a very good job last night actually I'm starting to warm to him, sounds like he actually does a bit of research for his job, insane though that may seem to the majority of boxing presenters


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill said:


> I wouldn't say he's anti Frampton, he's just pro Hearn, and he's deeply affected by Frampton not being involved with his one true love, the mans a disgrace to humanity, to fellow posters and to boxing fans all over the world


Bingo!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DomB said:


> At least Alex steadman mentioned him...thought Alex did a very good job last night actually I'm starting to warm to him, sounds like he actually does a bit of research for his job, insane though that may seem to the majority of boxing presenters


He's a very professional presenter and more than capable of doing the interviews and subbing for Buncey.

But can someone tell me what peter mcdonagh brings to the party,I feel bad because he is a good bloke and I like to watch him in the ring but punditry? Really?

The only thing that is every discussed with him is his clothes or how much the cold doesn't bother him,and every bout is preceded by his forecast of 'I think it will be a good fight'.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Great pic.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Great pic.


It really is!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Jack is anti frampton.


When have I ever said anything negative about Frampton? I predicted him to win, I wanted him to win and I hope he keeps his title for a long time. I have nothing but praise for Frampton. I think he's an excellent fighter but what matters to me more than that as a fan is that I think he's a fantastic ambassador for boxing, so I have nothing bad to say about him. If I had to draw up a list of my ten favourite boxers from the UK, he'd be in it for sure, possibly inside the top 5. So yeah, what you said is completely untrue but it's the typical response from people on here who don't have a clue, so resort to accusations of bias when they can't argue their stance properly.

Me thinking that Frampton may lose a fight isn't anything to do with bias against him. I like Froch but think he'd lose to Ward, I like Brook but he'd lose to Thurman and I could go on. If people disagree with my opinion, that's fine, I don't mind that and I'm happy to discuss in depth why I think certain results may happen, as I did with @Marvelous Marv when we disagreed about how LSC/Frampton may go. If I get proven wrong, so be it, but to just dismiss someone as being biased because they happen to disagree with you is just cheap and ignorant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Just finished watching all this weekends fights. Managed to avoid the results.

Frampton, the guy is world class. He does everything well. Froch, Brook & Frampton are no doubt a level ahead of all the other British fighters. I scored it 117-111 and I think that was being kind to Martinez to be fair. Obviously would love to see Quigg, LSC, Mares and Rigo fights but the Avalos mandatory will be a great fight. Noticed they didn't mention Rigo but no different to anyone else.

The Flyweight fights were class to watch. Gonzalez has got to be in everyones top 10 P4P right now. Roman Gonzalez v Juan Carlos Estrade is one of the top 5 fights I want to see.

Berto is obviously extremly beatable but fun to watch so happy to see him back. I think thats a good fight for Brook and Khan but obviously the fight won't happen because of Virgil Hunter. A rematch with Soto Karass makes sense.

Can't really read anything into the Matthssye fight. Hopefully he fights again soon.

Broner v Taylor was a fun fight. Still think he is a long way off being an elite level fighter. I scored it 116-111 Broner and he came across very well in his post fight interview.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor sound quality but bearable. ''Eddie Hearn is like an ex girlfriend who won't go away'' Frampton on possible opponent Avalos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> Poor sound quality but bearable. ''Eddie Hearn is like an ex girlfriend who won't go away'' Frampton on possible opponent Avalos.


Thats frustrating. The petty insults from both sides need to stop.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Just finished watching all this weekends fights. Managed to avoid the results.
> 
> Frampton, the guy is world class. He does everything well. Froch, Brook & Frampton are no doubt a level ahead of all the other British fighters. I scored it 117-111 and I think that was being kind to Martinez to be fair. Obviously would love to see Quigg, LSC, Mares and Rigo fights but the Avalos mandatory will be a great fight. Noticed they didn't mention Rigo but no different to anyone else.
> 
> ...


No I'm going off multiple occasions when you have criticised him,his following which you don't think is all that,his viewing figures on sky and him and Barry's decision to leave Hearn.

Add that to lots of negative posts about how Santa Cruz knocks him hot pretty easily and how he doesn't win a round agianst rigo,and I'm left with only one conclusion which is you are the one showing bias.

You never have anything good to say about him and if you do it seems forced.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The post above is in reponse to @Jack,sorry rob wasn't meant to quote you.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> No I'm going off multiple occasions when you have criticised him,his following which you don't think is all that,his viewing figures on sky and him and Barry's decision to leave Hearn.
> 
> Add that to lots of negative posts about how Santa Cruz knocks him hot pretty easily and how he doesn't win a round agianst rigo,and I'm left with only one conclusion which is you are the one showing bias.
> 
> You never have anything good to say about him and if you do it seems forced.


When have I ever criticised Frampton? I've never been anything but complimentary towards him and backing a fighter who you want to win but expect to lose is the opposite of bias. I like Quigg, Rigo and LSC but if Frampton was to beat all three of them, I wouldn't be annoyed about it because I like Frampton too and it'd be great if he was able to unify the division. I just don't think that would happen. That doesn't make me biased, I just don't rate Frampton as highly as other people do, but so what? If I get proven wrong, I won't be mad, and if I'm proven to be right, so be it. I couldn't give a fuck. All these childish accusations of bias are only ever posted by those who are unable to back up their own arguments, so they resort to undermining the other persons argument instead. I've posted in detail why I think Rigo would completely outbox Frampton and why I think LSC would stop him but if you disagree, I don't mind that we disagree and I won't mind if you're proven to be right either. My point on Frampton's marketability was backed up by fact, so how can that be biased? People make Frampton out to be a huge name but he only is in Northern Ireland, which is a pertinent point, and one which is backed up by his poor viewing figures when on Sky. That isn't debatable and it's not a sign of bias when it's fact either.

You said I criticise Frampton, which is untrue, and you said I never have anything good to say about him, which is also untrue, so I suggest actually reading my posts in the future. If I didn't like Frampton, why would I pretend to? I don't care if people disagree with me, so it makes no sense to suggest that my praise of Frampton is all a facade whilst I'm secretly sticking pins into a voodoo doll of him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Great pic.


Class, dibs on that being my AVI


----------

